# MacOS 10.12.4 raw support for E-M1 II



## mcasan (Mar 31, 2017)

Apple raw engine now will handle the standard ORF raw file from E-M1 II.   It will not handle the large ORF from a high res shoot sequence.    It will not even recognize the ORI raw file created when shooting high res.    

So do NOT count on using any post processing app that depends on Apple's native raw engine.   DxO Optics remains the only raw converter I know about that that does all 3 types of raw images from E-M1 II.   Adobe does 2 out of 3 (ORI is not handled).


----------

